# (DOG) The Bounty Hunter



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I am sure most of you have seen Dog, The Bounty Hunter on A&E. It's about this family in Hawaii that run a bailbonding service called Da Kine Bailbonding Co. One thing that always seems to stick out to me is the fact that they really believe in a can on mace. They go into the most hostile and dangerous situations with nothing more than a can of mace. It's actually very funny at times because they will have a fugitive at "mace" point. I am sorry, but this is not realistic. I know it's tv and I am pretty sure that law enforcement probably assists them some times in arrests. I have a really close friend who is a bail bondsman and he carrys a handgun at all times. I know a bailbondsman doesn't have the powers of a law officer and actually have very limited, if any authority. I wonder if "Dog" has a previous criminal record which prohibits him from carrying a handgun or does he just not believe in guns? I know he has his morals about guns and violence. Anyways, my point is......Mace is not the weapon to have as your primary source of defense in those situations.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

L8models said:


> One thing that always seems to stick out to me is the fact that they really believe in a can on mace. I am sorry, but this is not realistic. I have a really close friend who is a bail bondsman and he carrys a handgun at all times. I know a bailbondsman doesn't have the powers of a law officer and actually have very limited, if any authority. I wonder if "Dog" has a previous criminal record which prohibits him from carrying a handgun or does he just not believe in guns? I know he has his morals about guns and violence. Anyways, my point is......Mace is not the weapon to have as your primary source of defense in those situations.


They're in Hawaii, the only guys with a handgun are cops and bad guys. 
You would be surprised at what a bail enforcement agent can do to pick up a suspect.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, Dog has a felony record - he was in prison years ago for his role in a murder. That is why he cannot have a handgun. Also, every state has different rules pertaining to Bounty Hunters. Things also tightened up a few years ago when there was an issue in Nevada - some bounty hunters basically did a home invasion w/ guns, and when the guy fought back, he was killed (he probably didn't know what was going on).

ANyway, I will admit that I sometimes watch the show for entertainment value.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> ANyway, I will admit that I sometimes watch the show for entertainment value.


I only watch cause Dog's wife is HOT :smt082 :smt103


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> I only watch cause Dog's wife is HOT :smt082 :smt103


OH yea...

On a side note... Make yourself an eye doctor apt tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

*He's trash....homicide and celebrity put him with the OJ crowd...POS in my book.*


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *He's trash....homicide and celebrity put him with the OJ crowd...POS in my book.*


+100%

Oh yeah....Buckeye, You MUST have run out of meds!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

I can't stand him and his whole family. I watched that POS show once and never again. He's too much of a smartass. Needs a serious reality check. Looks like an idiot too.


----------



## MJZZZ (Jul 25, 2006)

His wife looks like a barrel with boobs. Mike Z


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am with Dustoff 68 on this one.. A Barrel with Boobs. Ha! Ha!!! Now that's funny....


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

C'mon you guys know you want her..you want to dive into that barrel with a snorkel :mrgreen: :smt044 :smt107


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Here Ya Go...the dirt on Dog from Wikipedia...see his sweet little honey deserves more than the Dog :mrgreen:

*Earlier Life*
He was raised in Denver, Colorado, by his father, a Navy welder, who, by Chapman's account, was verbally and physically abusive, and his mother, a missionary and minister for the Assemblies of God. Chapman subsequently joined a motorcycle gang, the Devil's Disciples, that reportedly had a distaste for blacks, although Chapman himself claimed not to be a racist once on the Montel Williams Show. According to Chapman, another gang member, Donny Kirkandall, murdered pimp and drug dealer Jerry Lee Oliver, a crime for which Chapman was found in complicity by a Texas judge. Chapman has reportedly been arrested at least 18 times.[1]

*Prison*
In 1977, Chapman was sentenced to five years of hard labor and served two of those years before being paroled in 1979. Before his sentencing, Chapman had married, sired at least one child. His wife Lafonda, filed for divorce while he was in prison. Because of this fact, Chapman owed money for child support. The judge in charge of handling the child support case asked Chapman to catch a fugitive for $200, thus launching his bounty-hunting career.

*Career*
On June 18, 2003, Chapman made news with his hunt and capture of cosmetics heir Andrew Luster, who had been convicted in absentia of poisoning and rape after fleeing to Mexico. However, the situation quickly became very complicated. Mexican authorities demanded that the Luster "hunt team" of Duane, Tim Chapman (who is not related to Duane, but he often refers to Tim as his brother), and Leland (Duane's son) transfer Luster over to the Mexican police. When the hunt team refused, they were charged by Mexican authorities for breaking extradition laws. On July 3, 2003, they were officially declared "fugitives" by a spokesman for the Mexican Government, after they left Mexico without obtaining permission from the presiding judge to leave the country. However, the charges were eventually dropped. The producers of the movie "A Date with Darkness, The Trial and Capture of Andrew Luster", did a spoof of Dog and his boys catching Luster. He has said that, if given permission from the United States government, he would attempt to collect a bounty on terrorist Osama Bin Laden.

Chapman's public relation skills have proven themselves by changing what historically was an unpopular career into celebrity. Even so, some of his colleagues do not approve of his style or methods. Penny Harding, who is the executive director of the California Bail Agents Association said, "He represents all of the things that bail agents are trying to get away from - the cowboy image, the renegade, bring 'em home dead or alive." [2] Others in the industry criticized his crossing the border into Mexico to kidnap Luster - saying that crossing into foreign countries is not something they condone. One bail agent said that he would not hire someone like Chapman because of concerns over civil liability.

In the episode "It's Good to Be Home" Duane Chapman reveals that he is 5 ft 7 in (1.70 m) and uses customized boots to enhance his stature to 5 ft 10 in (1.78 m).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, even though the guy is a hot dog - he is out doing some good. As a probation officer, I routinely have probationers who "disappear." Some of these guys need to be found, and at least he is out there doing something.

And, the guy is also laughing all the way to the bank...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> And, the guy is also laughing all the way to the bank...


EXACTLY!!! Hes making BIG $$$ on that goofy TV show


----------

